# The Hospital, Channel 4, Tuesday 9pm



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Is anyone else watching this documentary on teenage pregnancies and feeling slightly infuriated by the apathetic attitude of these undeserving girls?!   Or maybe I am just being bitter and twisted...  

Pocket Rocket xxxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Nope, you're not alone.  The more I'm watching this, the sadder I'm becoming, I've gone past anger/infuriation, but really sad that we're a nation with people like this.  That girl that squirmed when they showed her her baby...   

The consultants are absolute saints for being so patient with these ungreatful, spoilt, undeserving girls.
C
x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

i am watching it to, can not believe how these woman are so so so stupid!! and they call the babies dads a waste of space!!!! want to reach into the tv and tell them what i think!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I might have to turn it off as its f**king me off hugely!  


Twaty girls who have no idea..............

Maybe im  a bit bitter    about it all but seriously they dont deserve a bubby


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

So glad it's not just me who feels like that!  

I echo all of your above comments about these girls   ... If only they knew how lucky they were...  

PR x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

bendybird said:


> I might have to turn it off as its f**king me off hugely!
> 
> Twaty girls who have no idea..............


       here here!!!


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

To be honest with you I am bitter, because I can't believe that life could be so cruel and given the most precious thing to girls who clearly are clueless.  I am going to scream......aaaaarrrrrhhhhhhh


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i watched it too made me mad ...especially the girl being knocked out for c sec


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm, I wonder if these girls know how lucky they are? It makes my blood boil to see girls so young getting pregnant and not taking the responsibility seriously. Its a new life for Gods sake!!

I was a young Mum but knew how I was brought up and wanted the same (but better) for my DS. To create memories for him, new traditions a loving environment. We didnt have alot of money to start with but (as cliched as it sounds) there were always hugs and kisses and reassurance for DS and it shows now with what a lovely little boy I have.

When these kids go off the rails and these pretty young girls have aged before their time I hope they realise the damage their blase attitude caused  

Rant over


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Saw part of the programme, could not bear to see all of it.  Oh the optimism of youth.  I laughed out loud at the girl who said her baby was going to pay his way and that "I may have given birth to a future prime minister!"  Yeah dream on kid.    It was kind of levelling to see that very young mums can require a high level of NHS resourcing when  older pregnant women are usually  villified as always needing more interventions in pregnancy and labour.

Good luck everyone with your treatment. People undergoing treatment are the best potential parents in the world a world a way from those sad clueless souls on tv.

Jane

Jane


----------



## manchu (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank god it's not just me! i just couldn't believe what i was seeing  how is it fair that these so called young women get the privilege of being a parent   it's just not right!
and as for the girl who covered her face and grimaced when shown her new baby  i was more emotional watching than she was, it just goes to show how immature they really are, and i truly feel sorry for the poor Innocent children born to them it's no wonder kids are the way they are now days if they've got parents like that as role models.


----------



## JenWest (Jul 28, 2008)

Hear Hear

It absolutely made my blood boil!  i could hardly watch for the feelings of anger and fury that it evoked.  It seems so unfair, and I never ever realised how much it costs the NHS...  The same NHS that is so mean with the amount of treatment that we get because of the costs.

It just doesn't seem to pay to be decent anymore!

Jen
x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

I only saw the last 20mins due to the footy....  

From what i did see im just so glad my hubby insisted on the footy.... 
Future priminister...... yes well.... its the babies born to these people i truly feel for!!... dont get me wrong not all young mums are like that, but it doesnt paint a good picture for the odd ones that are more capable than some adults who have babies but thats another story!!!...

Wishing everyone else well with their TX and hope to see loads more sticky BFP's on these boards to truly deserved people!!

XX


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I watched it and wished I hadnt!!! I am fumming watching it..... None of them seem to care about the mircle they have been given! 

It makes me wild thinking about it. DH wont even watch thing like that. As we both find them upsetting, but I always do it by watching them and getting upset... Also just having EC didnt help. While I was sitting there in pain because my ovaries had been punched through numerous time there sitting there smoking and saying stuff like 'I dont like injections' coming from someone with there face pieced!

Calming down now ladies
Natalie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i knew i was going to end up shouting at the tv but watched it anyway  just felt sad after and beyond caring really..all of these dimwits not using any sort of contraception, just sitting there like little girls being interviewed about how it happened  if i'd have been in charge of their care i'd have wanted to slap them all 
did make me laugh the 'needle phobic' with all the piercings 
i liked the ending tho, with the waste of space smoking unhealthy lump who insisted on having a GA, saying she wished she'd been awake, and that she would advise others not to have babies so young /sigh

btw last weeks programme was about teenage drinking and A&E and was also very interesting, a real eye opener, but watched that with a similar sense of hopelessness 

kj x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Just to add a little bit of balance, I think it's fair to say any TV programme like this is going to pick and exxagertate the worst of the worst for the sake of boosting audience figures. I don't think it's entirely fair to tar all teenage mums with the same brush. There are many reasons why young girls fall pregnant and some of them do, genuinely love and care and do the best they can for their little ones. A pity this programme couldn't be a little more balanced and positive and shown some of that. Then again, perhaps the best way to put people off becoming a young mum is to show the worst of the worst. 

C~x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I watched it and TBH I wasn't as upset as I thought it I would have been. I watched last weeks episode also and was left feeling strangely empty after both programmes. Keemjay hit the nail on the head when she talked about a sense of hopelessness. I found it quite sad to see these young girls who just seem to believe the world owes them an existence and a living rather than accept any responsibility for their own lives. To me, that is more disturbing. 

As Caz says, invariably a programme such as this will almost always show the "worst of". Very rarely will you see a program showing a positive image of a teenage mum (Kizzi is the only one I can think of off-hand). It is a pity more balance couldn't be shown in these shows...........

Although..... I hold my hand up, I laughed at the needlephobic girl with all the facial piercings   and the consultant putting a positive spin on the new mothers shuffling out to the entrance for a *** "At least it gets them up and moving" whilst barely able to keep a straight face!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I watched this programme with tears in my eyes ! I work with teenage mums most of whom with our help and support go on to be some of the best mums I know.

I think her name was Lisa, the big girl with piercing looked the most sad and vulnerable to me, she looked so frightend and had no self-esteem, and was obviously making decisions without having any knowledge whatsoever! Why was she standing around outside the hospital smoking with her mum when she was so heavily pregnant 

It's difficult for us on this website to watch these young girls achieve something we are so desperate for in one drunken second, and why shouldn't we feel bitter, but all I am saying ladies, is that we all have to take responsibility for how our society is turning out. Why do we in this "civilised" western world- with all the free offerings-contraception being one of them- have the highest teenage pregnancy rate in western Europe? I feel we make it too easy for them; they know they will always have the welfare system to fall back on ( I am a firm believer in the welfare system as genuine people need it ), why is the NHS spending money on making the birthing suite "home from home";the room I gave birth in two month ago was stark and horrible with blood splattered all over the ceiling !
As a mother to a teenager, I know how difficult it is to raise them in this day and age of , sex/drugs/violence and peer pressure, but sex/drugs and violence have been around for dozens of years, so where are WE going wrong?
It's also important to remember some of these young girls giving birth are children themselves, most of my young clients have all been sexually abused some way or another and it's a well known fact through many researches, that young girls who have been sexually abused go on to become sexually active and promiscuous from a very young age.
So yes, they are young adults and have to take responsibility for their actions when they know better, but all have a part , whether we like it or know it, in raising the society's children.

Just my two cents and I am sure I will be shot down for it 

P xx

PS. Why is it so hard to believe that some of these babies will go on to become the next prime minister? Have you all not seen the state of our government and it's peers? Is it only possible for upper class attending Eaton/Harrow or Oxford/Cambridge to become the next PM? Come on ladies, lets not judge or discriminate against the babies even if we do their mums


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

good post Baby!  I watched it and found it all pretty sad but it did make me mad when she 'demanded' a GA for the section..I said to DP "IN MY DAY   " you did what you were flippin told and if someone in 'authority' tells you this is going to happen you just accept it..Im not saying that everyone should take medical advice without question but hello!! she was 15! 
I work in sexual health and it IS really hard when youngsters come in who are having unprotected sex..its a VERY hard balance to acheive in the short space you have with them..if you come down to heavy then you disengage with them and they loose trust in you but at the same time you just want to pin them down and fit a coil! when i discuss contraception choices they have an answer for everything.."how about the pill" answer..it makes me get spots/moody/ fat!  i remind them that weight gain piles and varicose veins is something they can look forward to in pregnancy but they just dont listen!! agh! 
I dont know what the answer is at all but were doing something very wrong as a society but when you look at that girls mother...what agreat role model...not! its no wonder really??!!

love pobby xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Baby2 - I agree with your post and what you say echoed my own thoughts. I'm too tired to say more but I'm glad you posted xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

with regards to the GA - I did scream for this too! didnt end up having it but 36 hours of labour lots of hormones etc and when i felt the pressure of the scaple going in my tummy (it didnt hurt just pressure) i was screaming for GA 

im glad they kept me awake though it is a very scary procedure!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

baby2 - i liked your post, certainly no shooting down in flames from here  you are right, we do all have a responsibility, and its one I'm taking very seriously indeed at my end 

its been niggling at me all week, about that 'home from home' birthing suite..i really and truly didnt get it, can somebody explain to me what the benefits of that were likely to be, i just cant for the life of me work out why they get this royal treatment..which brings me onto the other thing that niggled me..all that 'princess for a day' stuff..ahem they all thought they were princesses ALREADY, they hardly needed any encouragement  when did anyone 'normal' s midwife ever tell them that they deserved to be treated like a princess on the day they gave birth..i bet ladies on here especially would like to have that attitude surrounding them

kj x


----------

